
How Blockchain Can Bring Financial Services to the Poor - submeta
https://www.technologyreview.com/s/604144/how-blockchain-can-lift-up-the-worlds-poor/
======
grenoire
So it's the good old microfinance with a blockchain gimmick?

~~~
submeta
Well, isn't that much? No need to have a central authority to keep the ledger.
Also: Mpesa is limited to its own internal currency. No real substitute for a
bank equivalent

